# Soviet T-10



## DAVIDICUS (Jan 13, 2010)

The Rare Soviet tank T -10 - MoscowTopNews.com


----------



## imalko (Jan 13, 2010)

Never heard of this before. Thanks for posting the photo and link.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 13, 2010)

strange title the article don't talk of T-10...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2010)

I have heard of the T-10, but never seen one that looks like that!


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 13, 2010)

The tank at the pic in the 1st post is not T-10; T-10 can trace the lineage back to IS series, and even to KV series.

Tank on the pic is the so-called "Swamp tank", Kubinka tank museum has one.


----------



## DBII (Jan 13, 2010)

Interesting. I think the photo was posted back in 2007. 

DBII


----------



## Tzaw1 (Jan 13, 2010)

tomo pauk said:


> The tank at the pic in the 1st post is not T-10; T-10 can trace the lineage back to IS series, and even to KV series.
> 
> Tank on the pic is the so-called "Swamp tank", Kubinka tank museum has one.


Exactly Obyekt 279, see Obyekt 279 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
or better (russian only)
“?????? 279″ - ???? ???????????? , C???????????? ???????
and
Â ïîèñêàõ èäåàëà? Ñîâåòñêèå îïûòíûå òÿæåëûå òàíêè. (article abou soviet heavy tanks, Obyekt 279 at end of page)

T-10 here (russian only)
Òÿæåëûé òàíê Ò-10 - ïîñëåäíèé ïî ñïèñêó, íî íå ïî çíà÷åíèþ!


----------

